# Jingles for my stallion, Royal, please



## Matt73 (Jun 8, 2010)

Royal is at the Ontario Veterinary College in Guelph on IV fluids and antibiotics (and who knows what else). It looked like he was colicing last night. Had the vet out. Then had the vet out this morning and his heart rate was up and he had explosive diarrhea. Looks like colitis. So...we wait and see. He couldn't be in a better place; he's in the isolation unit there and is monitored 24/7. Please think good thoughts for him....


----------



## Reble (Jun 8, 2010)

and hoping for a fast recovery...


----------



## ShaunaL (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh no Matt, poor Royal! Lots of good thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I am so sorry!

Praying for your little stallion!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for Royal.

amanda Huybers


----------



## barnbum (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm sorry you're full of worry. Hang in there, Matt.


----------



## Genie (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinking of your boy,and hope he does well. I can't think of a more capable spot for him to be. There is lots of experience there.


----------



## ruffian (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a filly with that and turned out to be one of the strains of Potomac Horse Fever. After 7 days at Michigan State Vet Clinic, she came through with flying colors. Hoping the same for your boy


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jun 8, 2010)

Lots of good thoughts for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 8, 2010)

ruffian said:


> I had a filly with that and turned out to be one of the strains of Potomac Horse Fever. After 7 days at Michigan State Vet Clinic, she came through with flying colors. Hoping the same for your boy



We had the same thing last year. 2 Horses came down with it. I was giving them and IV med and they came through it with no lasting side effects.


----------



## minie812 (Jun 8, 2010)

so sorry to heat that news. I am betting he is in great hands though but prayers for u and him


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 8, 2010)

so sorry to hear that..sending my best wishes to you and your stallion : (


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Royal.. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 8, 2010)

_I'm so sorry to hear about "Royal" I'll keep him in my prayers for you guys.... _


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 8, 2010)

So sorry about Royal being sick..... sending prayers for his quick recovery


----------



## wingnut (Jun 8, 2010)

{{{{for you and Royal}}}}


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Matt, how very scary!



I'm keeping Royal in my prayers.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 8, 2010)

healing thoughts and prayers for Royal...I know he will pull through and be right as rain soon...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 8, 2010)

Sending prayers and thoughts for a speedy recovery!

Anna


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers for Royal and you ! I hope he gets over whatever he has quickly!


----------



## wrs (Jun 8, 2010)

So sorry to read about Royal. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 8, 2010)

Scary stuff - I assume they are also using Biosponge - colitis is a tough one. My thought and prayers are with you and Royal

Stacy


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Matt! I hope he is ok!!




Hes in my thoughts.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh Matt, sorry to hear about your Royal. Hugs and well wishes being sent from down South!


----------



## rockin r (Jun 9, 2010)

Prayers for your Royal!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 9, 2010)

How scary! Thank God you were on top of it - he's in the best possible place now. Sending well wishes!


----------



## chandab (Jun 9, 2010)

Hope your boy pulls through with flying colors. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## LindaL (Jun 9, 2010)

Good thoughts coming your way that Royal gets well...poor guy!


----------



## Mona (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no Matt, my heart just sank when I came to the forum (sorry I am so late in getting into this) and saw your post on Royal. Sending prayers your special boy will be OK and pull through with flying colors. Wishing you both the very best.


----------



## REO (Jun 9, 2010)

Please oh please let Royal be ok! I'm praying for your boy Matt! I know how much you love him!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone



I'll be hearing from the vets today and I'll keep you updated...


----------



## Connie P (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending many prayers for your boy Royal. Hoping for some good news today.


----------



## little lady (Jun 9, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Royal! Keep us updated.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely hoping for a GOOD update.


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt, you have my prayers and good thoughts! I know how stressful this is on the human half of the equation and am praying you get good news this morning!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending good thought and prayers your way, please keep us posted.


----------



## angilou (Jun 9, 2010)

Hope he's better soon!


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt, sorry to hear that Royal is sick and hope he is on the mend real soon.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jun 9, 2010)

Hoping your Royal is feeling better.





Looking forward to an update.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just talked with one of the vets. No big change from yesterday. Still depressed, just picking at his hay. Passing "cow-pies" (at least it's not water shooting out like yesterday). Blood work shows low white blood count which means he's fighting something...They are just trying to keep him hydrated for now and will administer antibiotics tomorrow if he hasn't improved (something about not wanting to screw up the good flora in his stomach with this infection). So...no worse...but no real progress yet, either; he had said that with cases like this it can take 4-7 days


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending prayers!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jingles!!

Leia


----------



## dvk (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt ,

I have a 3 yr. old that was gelded at the State Vet Hospital facility last year because of crypto......(spelling) and he developed colitis as well . All the symptoms as your man , and they were quick to administer antibiotics . However , they didn't give Bio-Sponge till I urged it . Results were quick , we measured progress by how HIGH the stool marks were and when they reached the stall floor in a recognizable pile , LOL !!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 9, 2010)

dvk said:


> Matt ,
> 
> I have a 3 yr. old that was gelded at the State Vet Hospital facility last year because of crypto......(spelling) and he developed colitis as well . All the symptoms as your man , and they were quick to administer antibiotics . However , they didn't give Bio-Sponge till I urged it . Results were quick , we measured progress by how HIGH the stool marks were and when they reached the stall floor in a recognizable pile , LOL !!



Thanks. I'll see if they're using that.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 9, 2010)

Thinking of Royal and hoping and praying that he gets better very quickly.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just heard from one of the vets. He's not doing very well, still. He's still dehydrated and is starting to show some fat in his blood serum (beginnings of hyperlipidemia)...They are going to start him on antibiotics (they haven't started him on them until now because they can actually make things worse with colitis, so they were seeing if re-hydrating him an other suportive measures would help first) and supplementary feeding IV. Hopefully he stabilizes over night. It not looking good... Suggested the bio sponge and they'll discuss that too. I trust that they are doing all they can for him...They also are trying to keep him comfortable with banamine, too. I'm so worried about my little man


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, Matt! I am sending strong prayers!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 9, 2010)

Hoping for better news in the morning Matt. I know how worried you must be.

Hugs and prayers....

Carol


----------



## REO (Jun 9, 2010)

That is how we lost my beloved Spuds.





The vet here pumped him full of antibiotics first thing. He didn't stand a chance. Even a bigger hospital up north couldn't save him.

I'm glad Royal has the best of care with your vets.

I'm praying for your boy Matt.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 9, 2010)

Continued prayers for Royal.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 9, 2010)

You got it, Matt......Sending some positive 'stuff" .....


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending prayers....


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Royal.


----------



## DianeT (Jun 9, 2010)

We're sending lots of prayers from Ohio.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 9, 2010)

Hope tomorrow brings improvement

Still praying for your boy Royal


----------



## Mona (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending continued prayers for Royal, and HUGS for you Matt.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 9, 2010)

Shoot, I was hoping for better news. Prayers continue, Matt.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh Matt, I was hoping to hear better news. Some young whipper snappers should take some notes from you. You try to do everything right and issues still arise. It just doesn't seem fair.

I am still sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Genie (Jun 9, 2010)

Hoping for a happy ending....thinking of you Matt and what must be going on in your head


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt, I'm so sorry you guys are going through this. Tons of prayers for your little man.


----------



## anoki (Jun 9, 2010)

oh no Matt!!! I sure hope Royal pulls through ok!!!

Lots of jingles coming your way!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## minie812 (Jun 9, 2010)

Darn, I sure hope things get better for him


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 9, 2010)

I was hoping to find things were better. He is in my thoughts.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2010)

Prayers coming from across the pond - hoping for better news today!

Anna


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 10, 2010)

_OMG I was hoping to hear better news.... I'm so sorry that your having to go through this and please know that "Royal's" in my prayers._


----------



## gimp (Jun 10, 2010)

Lots of jingles from here too, Matt.


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Jun 10, 2010)

Lots of prayers and warm thoughts for your little man.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry. Hope to hear really good news. When we had a mare with colitis our vet gave her a okra paste that helped her firm up her stools. But I am sure Royal is being taken good care of!!!


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope your little stallion is doing better today!


----------



## Jill (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you and Royal this morning, Matt.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you so very much, everyone. Reading all your messages warms my heart and gives me hope. I'll be hearing from the vet this morning and will update you all.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry. I keep praying he will recover. I know your heart is breaking over this right now and I pray it will all turn around for you. I will continue to pray he shows progress this morning and will be able to come home to you where he belongs.

Marie


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 10, 2010)

Praying for a positive update this morning.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 10, 2010)

continuing to send prayers and hugs your way and Royal's. Hoping the vets give better news today and he show improvment....


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the vet. Royal has gotten worse overnight. He is defecating water. They can't get him hydrated (they're giving massive amounts of IV fluids). His glucose level shot up with the nutrition they were giving (evidence of insulin resistance). He's also showing signs of getting toxic. They are pulling him off of the antibiotics (vet is concerned about the flora in his gut). We've decided to see what happens over the next 24 hours...


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending prayers for you & Royal


----------



## Annabellarose (Jun 10, 2010)

Did they ever try the Bio-Sponge? I was just reading an article at The Horse about the effectiveness of Bio-Sponge in treating colitis and severe diarrhea in horses.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 10, 2010)

Matt, I'm so sorry the news wasn't better. I'm praying him (jingles, jingles) and for you during this terrible, terrible time. My heart is breaking for you. You are the perfect horsie daddy and you've done everything right and always do. You guys don't deserve this. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Relic (Jun 10, 2010)

Tons of jingles for your stallion..when l first read he had Colitis l felt very sad for you remembering one of the mares shortly after foaling a few weeks back came down with Colitis. After the fat started to come out with her pee it didn't take long till she was toxic and she started to shut down. Jingles to your guy it's heart breaking to go from healthy to that stage in a short time but there's always hope and you have lots of that on here. Good luck l hurt for you.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG, I was so hoping for better news this morning. I'm still praying like crazy for you and Royal. Please God, heal him.....


----------



## Miniv (Jun 10, 2010)

Matt,

Wish I could something wise for your Royal.....All I can do is let you know that Royal continues in my thoughts, prayers, Light.

Ma---


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 10, 2010)

Saying big prayers for Royal. How scarey!! Hugs to you as well.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh dear this is not the news that we had hoped to hear. Sending hugs for you and extra strong sincere prayers for Royal in the hope that tomorrow brings the news that we all want to hear.

Anna


----------



## Manyspots (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your stallion. I haven't the time to read all the earlier posts to be truthful, but has the vet ruled out Salmonella? Praying for a good outcome, I certainly understand how you must feel. Lavonne


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2010)

oh Matt, Im so sorry the news was not better. I wish there was something I could say or do to make it all go away. I know you are doing all you can for your little guy. Please know that you all are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 10, 2010)

_This is heartbreaking news..... I know that this is a difficult time for you guys and I hope that "Royal's" health takes a turn for the better._ 

_ _


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh no Matt, Im so sorry.



I hope to hear better news with your update.


----------



## anoki (Jun 10, 2010)

Matt, I sent you a PM, I hope you got it!!!

*jingles, jingles, jingles*

~kathryn


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope your boy recovers Matt. I did not know what "jingles" was so did not read this post until today.

God Bless you and Royal!

Beth


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 10, 2010)

We're waiting to see if he finally turns a corner for the better in the next 12 or 13 hours...Thanks again for all the well wishes for my little man...


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Jun 10, 2010)

I was so hoping to hear something different.



Praying for better news tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mona (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh Matt, I was so hoping I would find some better news. I pray he will be OK Matt.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 10, 2010)

HUGE prayers headed to you and Royal



ray


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been following this and keeping you and Royal in my prayers.

Blessings to both of you.

Charlotte


----------



## Getitia (Jun 11, 2010)

Continued prayers for your special guy.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2010)

Just checking in this A.M. to see if there is any news on Royal. I sure hope he's making recovery steps.


----------

